# Does tivo roamio have podcast like tivohd?



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Does TiVo roamio download podcast like my TiVo hd does?


----------



## usc-fan (Feb 4, 2015)

Yes


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

tootal2 said:


> Does TiVo roamio download podcast like my TiVo hd does?


Yes, it does the download manager in 20.4.6 is different though. The search function had been expanded to include podcast downloads. Just do a search for the program your looking for and add it . Podcast the add option will not offer onepass instead our offers to add download and can be found in the download manager.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

I've added a few podcasts but the Roamio never automatically downloads new episodes. For instance - I watch All About Android which airs every Tuesday. The episode from last week still has not downloaded and a new one will air today.

Are these suppose to auto download and if so when / how long after? I'd be happy even if they didn't download until the next day but it's been a week and nadda!


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

You have to choose Download Series from the All About Android program page. It should then appear in the Download Manager list and it will record eps automatically up to the maximum number set in the Download Series options.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

humbb said:


> You have to choose Download Series from the All About Android program page. It should then appear in the Download Manager list and it will record eps automatically up to the maximum number set in the Download Series options.


Yeah that's what I did but they never download.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

That's strange because I have series pass for All About Android (Video-HD) and it automatically downloads every week, usually early Wednesday morning. The last one came in on 2/25 @ 5:05am PT.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

humbb said:


> That's strange because I have series pass for All About Android (Video-HD) and it automatically downloads every week, usually early Wednesday morning. The last one came in on 2/25 @ 5:05am PT.


Thanks!

I'll delete it and try adding again..


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

raqball said:


> I've added a few podcasts but the Roamio never automatically downloads new episodes.


I definitely do see my Tivo downloading new episodes, and it is *fairly* reliable... Though it *seems* to often try to download late at night, so a VERY frequently updated podcast it can miss episodes.. e.g. CNET First Look, which is VERY busy this week due to the Mobile World Congress show (and they only keep 10 episodes in the feed), I am downloading on my iPhone (every hour) and my Tivo, and I was doing it on my iPad too (but my iPad was partially in my car, with no net connection). I think a FEW ended up on my Tivo that weren't on either of my other devices.. so somehow all updated at different times..

Also, even with the "seems to download" comment above, it ALSO seems to download if you delete an existing episode of a podcast.. That seems to 'kick' it to try again.

BTW, nowadays I mostly just keep the tivo downloads as a 'backup' for the relatively rare cases like above where I don't catch a frequently updated feed on my ipad or phone... Watching/listening to podcasts at 2x is much more expedient and I get the same info in half the time.


----------



## JayJayTen (Feb 11, 2008)

Another way of getting podcasts is to go online to tivo in the MyTiVo section and look for the podcasts there. There are a list of shows and you can schedule to download to your TiVo.


----------



## RoamioJeff (May 9, 2014)

PCurry57 said:


> Yes, it does the download manager in 20.4.6 is different though. The search function had been expanded to include podcast downloads. Just do a search for the program your looking for and add it . Podcast the add option will not offer onepass instead our offers to add download and can be found in the download manager.


I am having trouble understanding this. What is the exact sequence to download a podcast. An example would be very helpful.

Jeff


----------



## RojCowles (Sep 2, 2003)

Did podcast downloads get removed in the latest update? Seems like nothing has downloaded to my Roamio for over a week, the Download Manager doesn't do anything for my existing series downloads and Searching for an existing series like "CNET" just has a reference to Web Hotlist which at a first look seems a truly p*ss poor replacement for getting the latest shows automatically added to My Shows where I can see, at a glance, whether there's something new to watch.

Actually one series still seems active in Download Manager, hdui Tutorials, w00t ...

--
Roj


----------



## RojCowles (Sep 2, 2003)

Had a chat with a Tivo CSR yesterday. Downloading podcasts has declined in popularity so it, and custom RSS feeds??, have been removed and Web Video Hotlists are the only portal for online content, CNET, Revision 3, NASA, etc, that used to be Downloadable.

Maybe as part of the Season Pass -> OnePass transition?

Guess I was one of the few people still watching these online shows as they downloaded to my Tivo box, but going to miss them 

I will NOT be bothering to slog throw the Web Video Hotlist with its slow App load, enforced adverts for things I already have (Hulu right now) and the awful fruit salad UI of corporate logos and fragmented postage stamp sized pictures to try and watch the shows I used to download. Lifes too short ...



RojCowles said:


> Did podcast downloads get removed in the latest update? Seems like nothing has downloaded to my Roamio for over a week, the Download Manager doesn't do anything for my existing series downloads and Searching for an existing series like "CNET" just has a reference to Web Hotlist which at a first look seems a truly p*ss poor replacement for getting the latest shows automatically added to My Shows where I can see, at a glance, whether there's something new to watch.
> 
> Actually one series still seems active in Download Manager, hdui Tutorials, w00t ...
> 
> ...


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

RojCowles said:


> Had a chat with a Tivo CSR yesterday. Downloading podcasts has declined in popularity so it, and custom RSS feeds??, have been removed and Web Video Hotlists are the only portal for online content, CNET, Revision 3, NASA, etc, that used to be Downloadable.
> 
> Maybe as part of the Season Pass -> OnePass transition?
> 
> ...


I also used to subscribe to several RSS feeds (or whatever) which apparently have gone away. It's unfortunate that TiVo can no longer serve that market, since streaming isn't an option for some of us. Even if I ever get broadband Internet that's fast enough, I'll still refuse to sit through ads that can't be skipped. It's just another door closed I guess.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I'll miss having CNet episodes automatically downloaded to my Tivo. I can go to the website and watch them, but I never think of it/remember. Much easier and more convenient to have them just automatically download and be there.


----------



## RojCowles (Sep 2, 2003)

This! (as the young kids might say )

That was the beauty of podcast downloads, you can see at a glance if something new has come out because the CNET First Look or Car Tech or whatever folder would be there at the top of the My Shows list and the videos would start immediately as they were local rather than having to stream from some App. Could also play a whole folder of podcasts too rather than one at a time with the "Play all in folder" option ... sigh ...

Actually went and installed HME-VLC from http://wmcbrine.com/tivo/rproxy-0.6.zip on my Linux media server to make RSS feeds, like the CNET Video podcasts, NASA TV and Fully Charged, viewable on Tivo and that actually works really nicely.

Its not quite as integrated as the podcast Downloads, you have to find the HMEVLC App under "Apps and Games" once you have it setup and running but combined with an RSS reader on my PC so I can see when a new show has been uploaded I think I can live with this and still get to watch these video podcast shows in the family room with on the big TV without too much hassle.



kturcotte said:


> I'll miss having CNet episodes automatically downloaded to my Tivo. I can go to the website and watch them, but I never think of it/remember. Much easier and more convenient to have them just automatically download and be there.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Interesting. This is what I had been told yesterday via email, after I had inquired about the downloadable podcasts issue:



> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with questions on pod casts.
> 
> We are aware of the problem and are looking into it. We have not announced any discontinuance of them at this time.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

Interesting replies fr cust serv.


----------



## archangelsfv (Nov 13, 2009)

+1 for podcast downloader. At first I thought this was a bug on my S3, which restarting would then result in pulling in that week's shows. That has been happening the last couple of weeks. Had my Roamio up and running for 3 weeks now, and although it did download episodes earlier in March, this past week as resulted in nothing.

I pulled in most of the CNET shows along with a couple of other tech shows. I wish TiVo would do a better job of promoting these things before abandoning them based on the scurrilous "they were seldom used." If people didn't know they were there, my guess is many wouldn't know to seek them out.

Like another poster said, it was convenient to have the CNET shows downloaded automatically. I doubt that with having to search for them online that I will seek them out that way (as entertaining as some of them are).


----------

